# Wide Feet & Big Toe Pain :(



## Elrao (Dec 24, 2019)

Hi All

Have just bought a new pair of Burton Ruler WIDE boots (US size 9.5) and even if I manage to get the tightness "about right", I still end up with pain in my big toes (as well as my arches).

My feet are 260 mm long and 106 mm wide, looking at the various charts around this forum this puts me in a Mondo 26 (US 8) *EEE. *So according to that my boots are too big and I should be going smaller, but I always feel like my toe is pinched. Could it actually be movement in the boot that means my big toe is getting too much pressure on it from my foot sliding? 

I did originally buy a US 8.5 but these felt too small with socks etc on and so I sent them back and bought bigger ones!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

260 mm is mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. 106 mm is EEE width at size 8. You will want the Burton Ruler Wide or Burton Photon Wide in size 8. Too large a boot is a very common cause of toe pain.


----------



## Elrao (Dec 24, 2019)

Thanks

I'm considering the photon wide step on. Need to get a more accurate foot measurement, think one is about 255 and the other 262.

262 pushes me to a US 8.5 I believe (although your boot sizer still says UK 7.5 which is a US 8)


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes, foot measurements are the key to getting this right. Please post up images of your 4 barefoot measurements being taken.


----------



## jondoev (Oct 19, 2016)

Wiredsport said:


> Too large a boot is a very common cause of toe pain.


how can that be? i have troubles with my toes but that for sure isnt cause the boot is too big


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

jondoev said:


> how can that be? i have troubles with my toes but that for sure isnt cause the boot is too big


Extra room within a boot allows for foot motion, with the toes pressuring and releasing from the boot end. This is a very common cause of toe pain, black nails, etc.


----------



## Elrao (Dec 24, 2019)

Re did the measurements, per your guide. Feet come out narrower that way

Left 255 x 100
Right 260 x100


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Elrao said:


> Re did the measurements, per your guide. Feet come out narrower that way
> 
> Left 255 x 100
> Right 260 x100


26.0 cm is Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. 10.0 cm is an EE width at this size which requires specific Wide boots. I would strongly suggest either the Burton Ruler Wide of Photon Wide in size 8. 

STOKED!


----------



## jondoev (Oct 19, 2016)

Wiredsport said:


> Extra room within a boot allows for foot motion, with the toes pressuring and releasing from the boot end. This is a very common cause of toe pain, black nails, etc.


yeah no, mine are always pressured to the front of the boot, curled even  276 lenght.. 10cm's wide (barefoot).. 42.5 (275) burton and my toes are geting black :/ how would adidas acerra work for me?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

jondoev said:


> yeah no, mine are always pressured to the front of the boot, curled even  276 lenght.. 10cm's wide (barefoot).. 42.5 (275) burton and my toes are geting black :/ how would adidas acerra work for me?


I am not following. Please post up your barefoot measurements, length and width for each foot as well as your current boot size and model.

STOKED!


----------



## jondoev (Oct 19, 2016)

Wiredsport said:


> I am not following. Please post up your barefoot measurements, length and width for each foot as well as your current boot size and model.
> 
> STOKED!


27,6 right, 27,2 left. 10,6 width i own 42.5 burton slx.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

jondoev said:


> 27,6 right, 27,2 left. 10,6 width i own 42.5 burton slx.


What is the Mondopoint size (cm size) printed inside your boot?


----------



## jondoev (Oct 19, 2016)

Wiredsport said:


> What is the Mondopoint size (cm size) printed inside your boot?


its 275


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

jondoev said:


> its 275


Hi,
Yes, your 276 mm x 106 mm foot is too large for your current boots. 276 is Mondopoint 280. Also 1006 mm wide is E width which requires a specific Wide boot. I would suggest the Salomon Synapse Wide or Dialogue Wide in Mondopoint 280.

STOKED!


----------



## jondoev (Oct 19, 2016)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> Yes, your 276 mm x 106 mm foot is too large for your current boots. 276 is Mondopoint 280. Also 1006 mm wide is E width which requires a specific Wide boot. I would suggest the Salomon Synapse Wide or Dialogue Wide in Mondopoint 280.
> 
> STOKED!


thanks for the advice.. ill try to find these, eventho its pretty hard around here to find salomon. also what do u think about adidas acerra 3st adv 280mondo ?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

I would not suggest those.


----------



## jondoev (Oct 19, 2016)

Wiredsport said:


> I would not suggest those.


how about burtons? photon wide maybe? that would be easier for me to find them..


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

I would not suggest either. Burton is designed for EEE, Adidas is highly variable in terms of both width and length across the size range but I would not sugggets them for you in any size.


----------



## jondoev (Oct 19, 2016)

anything out of DC or nitro ?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

There is only one manufacturer that designs for E width. Those are what you want.


----------

